# Chinese Recipes for IBS (C) Please



## bronï¿½ 123 (Jan 18, 2003)

Hi,can anyone give me some Chinese Recipes to suitstir fry especially,maybe some that you have tried yourselves.Appreciate replys,thank you.Tina.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I took some Chinese Cooking classes and her approach to a lot of things was to just stir fry whatever you have handy







I would start with things that you can normally eat easily. Put a scant amount of peanut oil, or other oil you tolerate well in the pan (too much oil sets some people off, so you may even want to do non-stick and spray routine).Cut everything up into small slices before you start.Take some onion, or garlic (if you tolerate those) toss in the oil or pan for a bit to season it. Add some meat if you want meat, that you can eat well (like boneless skinless chicken) and put it in the pan and stir until cooked (you may want to remove the meat for cooking the veggies then add back...esp if it is shrimp they over cook easy)Then Add the Veggies and toss so the flavor gets on them.Put harder veggies in first (Carrots, stuff like that) so they cook a little longer. For things like Spinach (which is good stirfried) put the stems in for awhile then add the leaves right at the end. Leafy things or soft things like Summer squash go in later.Once you got a bit of cook on the veggies you can go one of two routes. If it is stuff that takes a while to cook (or you need veggies that are more cooked rather then less cooked) See how much liquid is in the pan. Some veggies sweat a lot other do not. Add a bit of water and then let it steam for 5 minutes. If you like things crisper just move onto the sauce addition.Usually if I do canned Chinese things I add them just before the sauce (bean sprouts, little corns that sort of thing)For sauce. If you can tolerate MSG you can use soy sauce, otherwise just leave it out.Take a bit of broth (or water)Add a bit of corn starch (assuming you are not allergic to corn) mix together. Add some of any of the chinese sauces that you like (hoisin, soy, fish sauce, oyster sauce...usually anything but the sweet and sour/duck sauces is what I use) You can also add white pepper, fresh grated ginger, rice wine vinegar or a light wine, curry powder or hot pepper if you want some zing to it.Mix the sauce together so no lumps in the corn starch. Toss it in the wok, add back the meat if you need to, Let it cook/steam things for 2-5 minutes so the sauce thickens. Serve.A lot depends on what you can eat. Cabbage is really good in stirfries (both Western and Chinese) but can make some people gassy. I would start with stuff you already eat and try a few variations on the sauces to find what you like and what you tolerate well. Then get more adventerous with strange veggies and things.K.


----------



## bronï¿½ 123 (Jan 18, 2003)

Just reading your reply to me has made my mouth water,thanks again.I would live on chinese food if i could,you have been a great help to me very much appreciated.Tina.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

That makes my mouth water too







Here is also a link to a recipie page with some really simple chinese recipies. I only tried the fried rice though. http://recipestoday.com/resources/articles/chinese.htm


----------

